# كيفية عمل تأسيسات لدورة مياه جديدة في شقة؟



## المهندس حسام حسني (24 يوليو 2017)

الزملاء الاعزاء، أرجو الافادة في طريقة عمل التأسيسات الصحية لدورة مياه مستحدثة داخل شقة في عمارة، حيث ان الشقة يوجد بها حمام رئيسي اريد اضافة دورة مياه خاصة بالضيوف لكن لا يوجد تأسيسات صحية لها، فكيف يمكن عمل هذه التأسيسات للصرف؟


----------



## eehaboo (24 يوليو 2017)

هل الشبكة للحمام الرئيسي معلقة أم مدفونة داخل الخرسانة ؟


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (26 يوليو 2017)

eehaboo قال:


> هل الشبكة للحمام الرئيسي معلقة أم مدفونة داخل الخرسانة ؟




الشبكة من النوع المدفونة في الخراسانة


----------



## ماهر عطية (29 يوليو 2017)

اذا عندك سقف مستعار بالحمام خلي الانابيب المغذية تنزل من فوق على شكل لوب وبعدين بنزل داخل الجدران لكن فوق السقف المستعار بتعمل لوب ظاهر وعند كل اكسسوار متل المغسلة التواليت البانيو بتنزل من اللوب تحت السيراميك وطبعا خلي فوق السقف المستعار او خلف باب الحمام على ارتفاع 180 سنتمتر صمام اغلاق لاعمال الصيانة وايضا بكون السخان مخفي فوق السقف المستعار لكن ما تمشي بالانابيب بالسلابة او تحت البلاط


----------

